# Mixing dry (pulver) ingredients thoroughly



## guywithbars (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello everyone,

this might be a stupid question for bakers and pastry chefs, but since I am no trained professional, I need to ask it nevertheless.

What machine would I use to thoroughly mix dry ingredients together? I'm talking about Whey powder that needs to be mixed with sweeteners and flavoring powders. Usually this is done in bigger facilities, but we need full control over all ingredients and thus, we mix them ourselves. 

The output of the machine is not that important. If it works quickly (couple of minutes maybe), 5-10kg of final product per batch are fine. If it works slowly, batch size should be bigger.

Again, sorry if this question is stupid and there's a type of machinery that every professional knows that is perfect for the job, but I don't know that.

Thank you and best regards,

Jon


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You need a tumbling mixer to do the job you described.

It's not a bakery equipment though. It's mainly used in pharmaceutical applications.

I know a guy in the supplement business and that's what he uses.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

If it is just dry ingredients I don't see why a 60 qt mixer with whisk attachment or paddle at low speed wouldn't do the job. Or an intern with a heavy whisk and a large metal bowl?


----------

